

Bookitbee- alpha launch - would welcome feedback - kentonfrank
http://www.bookitbee.com

======
arkitaip
Like the video on the home page; really explains what this service is about
and its value in just 2 minutes.

I was looking for pricing info on the home page but couldn't find any. Found
the info post account creation and I'm cool with this being free during alpha
but the lack of info up-front always has me worried or makes me assume this is
a free service.

I found the design options lacking. People tend to be really creative with
their event fliers and other marketing material, so I can imagine that people
would want greater control over the fonts, colors, layout, etc. But it's alpha
so I guess you got to focus.

Overall this is a well-designed web app with a minimalist feel to it.

NOTE: there is a major bug on /organizer/event-dashboard/81/edit/tickets/ that
ultimately made it impossible for me to go live with my event.

Feedback @ /organizer/register/ :

* The Cancel button comes off as redundant (especially since it just takes the customer to the home page) and steals attention from your call to action.

* The button 'I accept' makes sense since it refers to the TOS but it doesn't correspond to the title of the page. Maybe you could use something more straightforward like "Create This Event" and reformulate the paragraph above the button to say, "By clicking on Create This Event you agree to the bookitbee Terms & Conditions".

* I like the date/time widget! The margins/borders of the elements need to be aligned, however. Right now the icons are slightly taller than the input fields. This occurs on several other admin pages.

/organizer/event-welcome/81/ :

* Hey, that checklist is really handy because it guides me through the event creation process.

* I would like to see a more distinct message on top of the page that says something like, "Welcome, arkitaip! Your new event - NAME OF EVENT - has been created!"

/organizer/event-dashboard/81/edit/ :

* If I click on the time element of the Event ends widget, there are no default time values. The rightmost arrow set changes AM to PM but the preview doesn't work.

Feedback @ /organizer/event-dashboard/81/edit/tickets/ :

* I tried to create two tickets by filling out the two default rows and the site crashed on submit (Error: 500). Also, why is GBP the default currency?

/organizer/event-dashboard/81/design/ :

* Some of the textures - e.g. the grass, the party - get a very jagged/pixelated look when previewed. Some of the thumbnails disappear on reload.

~~~
kentonfrank
Thanks for this feedback it is really helpful

Pleased you like the general feel - have spent a lot of time trying to cut out
anything we don't need.

The UX points are all great. We are doing a daily update at the moment take it
looks like we have missed some bugs now causing the 500 errors.

GBP is in while we get full financial approval from the UK processing bank -
this will change when we have it

I'll post when updated with these points on board

Thanks again

~~~
arkitaip
You're welcome. Good luck.

